# Nassau Ordering Reopened!



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just ordered my first MkII, the Nassau! I'm tired of being jealous of everyone in this forum so I pulled the trigger as soon as I got the email from Bill. I'm uber pumped!


----------



## miike501 (Dec 20, 2012)

Will this Nassau be Swiss Made or assembled in the U.S.?


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations Jcp311. I am so jealous. It is such a nice looking watch and I really want one but the money is not in the cards right now.


----------



## TxBassTech (Jun 3, 2013)

I have been looking at these for awhile. I have read a lot about MK II on this and other forums and I have not read one bad thing about the quality of Bill's watches so I ordered a Nassau as soon as I got the email. I will be in Europe until Sept so I told him to wait to send mine. From the email it looks like some people may get theirs in July. So hurry up and order if you want one early!
This is my first post on WUS. I guess I popped my cherry!


----------



## Tmu^ (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been waiting for this moment quite a while and finally I got to pull the trigger. The Nassau will be my first MKII.


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

first mkii order as well...


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I tried ordering and am going to pay by Paypal. When I hit the enter button, my receipt came back half blank with no specific order or invoice number. Did any of you experience the same thing, and if so, did you pay anyway?


----------



## dwg (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anyone know, if MKII can also ship from Europe based address to avoid the tax and fees?


----------



## kloubik (Jun 8, 2011)

digivandig said:


> I tried ordering and am going to pay by Paypal. When I hit the enter button, my receipt came back half blank with no specific order or invoice number. Did any of you experience the same thing, and if so, did you pay anyway?


same here. I sent the paypal payment anyway hoping that I will get lucky and receive the watch from the few available pieces by the end of June. I have not heard anything from MKII....


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

kloubik said:


> same here. I sent the paypal payment anyway hoping that I will get lucky and receive the watch from the few available pieces by the end of June. I have not heard anything from MKII....


Decided to go ahead and send mine too. I figure if something goofy happens with the payment, Bill will take care of it. It's not like I'm buying from Roland at Olivier...


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

dwg said:


> Does anyone know, if MKII can also ship from Europe based address to avoid the tax and fees?


I doubt that.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

I ordered my first one as well and am very excited. It looks like a fantastic watch. I had to give my credit card info on the initial sign up I think, then it mentioned paying on PayPal on my order receipt. Will it pull from my credit card or do I need to pay via PayPal?


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

i ordered and can't wait! Hoping I made the cut for the end of june dispatch, but if not, I hope they tell me.

Just had order confirmation, no dispatch info yet, which is a bit frustrating...


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi all

Can anyone in the UK give me a rough idea of the customs charge for importing one of these into the UK? Is it 20% of the watch cost?

I know my Raven 42mm Vintage cost me around about another £120 ($186) on top of the watch price...I am ready to order but want to work out the total cost including the import duties...

Thank you


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

andygray8 said:


> i ordered and can't wait! Hoping I made the cut for the end of june dispatch, but if not, I hope they tell me.
> 
> Just had order confirmation, no dispatch info yet, which is a bit frustrating...


Hey andygray8, just be patient. There are some threads and posts about this on the forum, and I understand your frustration because I would be anxious as well, and sometimes it takes DAYS to get that. Just be patient. You can search for the other posts if you want and get first hand info. A lot of people do not like the response times, but to me it is just part of the MKII experience. I do not know if I appreciate my Kingston more because I waited so long for it, but I do get a little internal chuckle when someone likes it and says they are going to buy one like it is some off the shelf widget.

Yes, I am a miserable old fool and I do feel better because I have a watch they can't just go out and buy. :-d

Also, I do want a Nassau bad and it has taken me a lot of willpower not to throw one on the card.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Legin said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone in the UK give me a rough idea of the customs charge for importing one of these into the UK? Is it 20% of the watch cost?
> 
> ...


Hi Legin, even though I believe it is posted in one of the threads I think it would take a long time to find. I recommend starting a new thread for this question, with a clear title, to get a quicker response. Good luck!


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

White Tuna said:


> Yes, I am a miserable old fool and I do feel better because I have a watch they can't just go out and buy. :-d
> 
> Also, I do want a Nassau bad and it has taken me a lot of willpower not to throw one on the card.


I, too, want a Nassau, but I'm afraid it's too similar to my outstanding Kingston, so I'll have to wait for the 3-6-9 version and hope it's different enough that it can get some wrist time! It was awfully tough to take the Kingston off and put it in the safe for this current sandy extended vacation...

Blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

"will power" comment resonates with me, right down to the "not to throw it on the card" line...


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

JFingers said:


> I, too, want a Nassau, but I'm afraid it's too similar to my outstanding Kingston, so I'll have to wait for the 3-6-9 version and hope it's different enough that it can get some wrist time! It was awfully tough to take the Kingston off and put it in the safe for this current sandy extended vacation...
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only jake





Darwin said:


> "will power" comment resonates with me, right down to the "not to throw it on the card" line...


3-6-9 version will probably obliterate my will power. o|


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

I cannot wait for the 3-6-9 Nassau. It made me not be so sour about missing out on so many Kingston's.


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

White Tuna said:


> Hi Legin, even though I believe it is posted in one of the threads I think it would take a long time to find. I recommend starting a new thread for this question, with a clear title, to get a quicker response. Good luck!


Thank you 'White Tuna' - good idea  but somebody has been kind enough to supply me the information...


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

Legin said:


> Thank you 'White Tuna' - good idea  but somebody has been kind enough to supply me the information...


Yep, full cost breaks down as £121.92 ($189) for Customs Duty, plus £20 ($31) handling fee for the Post Office, giving a full cost to the watch once in UK of £752 ($1,168.76)...same price as my Glycine Sub special edition..


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

White Tuna said:


> 3-6-9 version will probably obliterate my will power. o|


I'm right there with you....;-)

:think: _(This will mean I'm in for three additional MKII's including the Project 300, Key West, and Nassau 3-6-9 date....)
_
I'm doomed. :roll:

The woman who lets me live with her is......uh.... Very patient. And Loving. ;-)

She's Great! :-d:-d

-Best-

|>|>


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

IWhen the LRRP reboot comes out, my will power will be overwhelmed as well.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Nassau waiting time is 26weeks now..:_
Anyone received confirmation reply?


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

marinelite said:


> Nassau waiting time is 26weeks now..:_
> Anyone received confirmation reply?


Never too early to do your Christmas shopping.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Hello Comrades,

Is the Nassau with it without day/date combo?

Wear yours in the best of health...


Capt. Serdal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

White Tuna said:


> Never too early to do your Christmas shopping.


_(And I mention this in the best possible way....) _

Yup, You can't be too early when it comes to planning ahead for....? 2013? 2014? :-d:-d

_Good Things come to him who waits....._

I better lay off the beer for a while I guess.... :-d:-d


----------



## americandave (Jan 31, 2011)

marinelite said:


> Nassau waiting time is 26weeks now..:_
> Anyone received confirmation reply?


how can it be in stock if the lead time is 26 weeks?


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

americandave said:


> how can it be in stock if the lead time is 26 weeks?


I bet he has a couple in stock. :-d How can you be americandave in Australia? :-d I don't have all the answers. I just go with the flow.


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Edit, 
I ordered n paid Nassau via PP, but not received order acknowledgment from MKII.
Anyone received the order acknowledgement after payment?



marinelite said:


> Nassau waiting time is 26weeks now..:_
> Anyone received confirmation reply?


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

marinelite said:


> Edit,
> I ordered n paid Nassau via PP, but not received order acknowledgment from MKII.
> Anyone received the order acknowledgement after payment?


Sometimes it can take a few days.


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

it says on the site that it will take possibly a week for all confirmations because of the sheer volume of orders. I ordered and paid. no confirmation. It'll come guys. Don't worry. Bill is the man.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

I paid by credit card on 6/3 and received an automated "order receipt" the same day via email, whatever that means.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

if i recall correctly from the email i received, it mentioned that all of the components for this batch are in, and he can supply a certain number before he breaks for vacation next month, so those that order the earliest will receive them relatively soon, and the rest will ship when the shop reopens.



americandave said:


> how can it be in stock if the lead time is 26 weeks?


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Whoknewi said:


> it says on the site that it will take possibly a week for all confirmations because of the sheer volume of orders. I ordered and paid. no confirmation. It'll come guys. Don't worry. Bill is the man.


You expect us you believe someone who reads sites? I bet you read directions too? BTW, Last we talked you had ordered a Nassau. May I ask if you like it? Have you tried any strap options?


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

I ordered one way back when they first came out, and then cancelled my order because I purchased something else (i think it was a stowa flieger). Went to the [email protected], fell in love with the nassau and fulcrum, but decided to go with the nassau and put an order in a few days ago.


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice hearing your order decision after GG.

Never seen any MKII in meat; decision base on reading specs on MKII site n lots of review. Also last few years was looking at bigger size 44mm; but recently prefer 42mm and smaller.

Likely Nassau will arrival before GMT.



Whoknewi said:


> I ordered one way back when they first came out, and then cancelled .....


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Whoknewi said:


> I ordered one way back when they first came out, and then cancelled my order because I purchased something else (i think it was a stowa flieger). Went to the [email protected], fell in love with the nassau and fulcrum, but decided to go with the nassau and put an order in a few days ago.


Good to hear. Still love my Kingston. I know at the time you preferred the Nassau so I hope it sticks. Good luck!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just ordered mine, when I got the email from MKII I couldn't make sense of how to actually order. Just sorted it and hopefully a Nassau is on the list.

Looks like a great watch, typical of Bill.

Cheers

pete


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

These are the most Nassau's, or even MKII, purchases I have seen announced in such a short time. I wonder where all of this interest in the Nassau is coming from? Or possibly people are just more vocal about it now? Good luck to you all. I think you will be very happy.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

elbilo said:


> if i recall correctly from the email i received, it mentioned that all of the components for this batch are in, and he can supply a certain number before he breaks for vacation next month, so those that order the earliest will receive them relatively soon, and the rest will ship when the shop reopens.


Wish I could take a five month vacation...


----------



## dwg (Mar 22, 2013)

White Tuna said:


> These are the most Nassau's, or even MKII, purchases I have seen announced in such a short time. I wonder where all of this interest in the Nassau is coming from? Or possibly people are just more vocal about it now? Good luck to you all. I think you will be very happy.


It seems, that making an item unavailable, may be the best thing to advertise it. (it certainly works on me


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

dwg said:


> It seems, that making an item unavailable, may be the best thing to advertise it. (it certainly works on me


If I am correct there will be a time when the no date version will not be available while the date version goes into production. That should really stir up some interest.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

sierra11b said:


> WishI could take a five month vacation...


Despite all your MKII negativity you cannot even take a five month vacationfrom this forum. ;-) I also noticed that you managed to uncheck your "Show your signature"option before posting: 



> "If people had to have everything immediately I wonder where the world would be now? Why would we even need watches in a world of now? Would we have finely aged wines and scotches? Why not just eat the grapes or grains?" :think:


 I personally think it applies well to my MKII experience. |> Don't worry, you can still buy.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

i could be wrong about all of the components being in ... maybe he only has some of them. regardless, i think he probably over-estimated the time-frame so people won't get bent out of shape if the deadline isn't met.



sierra11b said:


> Wish I could take a five month vacation...


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

scooby said:


> I ordered my first one as well and am very excited. It looks like a fantastic watch. I had to give my credit card info on the initial sign up I think, then it mentioned paying on PayPal on my order receipt. Will it pull from my credit card or do I need to pay via PayPal?


If you submitted credit card information your card will be charged. Paypal is a payment option but not one you have to make use of. If you submitted a credit card number we will use that for payment.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

The lead time has increased due to the large volume of orders received.

I posted an update here:

Order Confirmations: Nassaus

I had meant to put a bigger dent in the correspondence we need to send out (aka order confirmations and e-mails.) But the work on the shop hit a speed bump. After watching the 2nd phase of work start on Wednesday it was obvious that the sanding and painting weren't going to be completed in time for the last phase of work to start on time. As a result I dropped everything and spend all of Thursday and Friday helping with the sanding and painting to keep the work on track and then the rest of the weekend resting and high on paint fumes. The reality was that it was almost impossible to do any work because of all of the dust and fumes anyway so ended up being the best use of my time.

I hope to have all the confirmations done by the end of day on Sunday of this week.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

andygray8 said:


> i ordered and can't wait! Hoping I made the cut for the end of june dispatch, but if not, I hope they tell me.
> 
> Just had order confirmation, no dispatch info yet, which is a bit frustrating...


Hi Andy,

I understand your frustration. Its frustrating for me not to be able to reply to everyone in the time frame that I would expect as a customers myself. You will get an answer by the 16th. I know its still a few days away. I wish there was a way to for me to anticipate how many orders and/or have people that understood our processes that I could just pull in to help but those aren't options for us right now. I hope that we will get the new e-boutique completed in the coming months that will help with alleviate the frustration with communication but to be honest it will only get us part of the way there but the rest is just finding a more efficient way to do everything that we have to take care of. For the time being the best I can do is to do my best to make sure the wait is worth it.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

americandave said:


> how can it be in stock if the lead time is 26 weeks?


We have a few pieces in stock. The rest of the parts are due to ship to us this month, which we then have to inspect.

I guess the better way to say the "in stock" is that "ordering is open" but that sounds silly considering that one would be on the ordering page to see that note so we use "in stock". It is actually coded into the system so if I use a different phrase nothing shows up or worse yet the default message (and in this case incorrect) of 2 weeks lead time shows up. The truth is that almost none of watches are finished when they are in stock. For our "Built in USA" watches we assemble them here and for the Swiss Made stuff we still need to QA the watches and install the bezels and bracelets. We do the work this way so that we can put out the best quality piece possible. The personal attention reduces our output but I have always made it a goal to make sure the watch is worth having/keeping and then finding a way to get it done faster if possible. We have been fortunate enough that the demand for the Nassau has so far continued to out strip our capacity to build up any inventory, which is not for the lack of trying. I have something in the works that I hope will enable me to get the watches out faster but it is not factored into the lead times because I don't know if the experiment will work out in the long term.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

stndrdtime said:


> I paid by credit card on 6/3 and received an automated "order receipt" the same day via email, whatever that means.


The automated reply is to let you know the order was received correctly by the system. After that I have to manually schedule and enter the payments. I know its not even to close to what Amazon can do and that is probably the system most people are familiar with. The reality is that level of automation is very expensive for small companies. We are working on a new web store that will make the communication clearer and better but its still a few months off.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

dwg said:


> It seems, that making an item unavailable, may be the best thing to advertise it. (it certainly works on me


That's seems to be true. I swear I am not playing head games though. I really hadn't expected demand for the Nassau to be this strong overall.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

sierra11b said:


> Wish I could take a five month vacation...


I wish I could take a five month vacation too. Actually we are taking 3 weeks in July, which is more than I wanted to take but we go back to Taiwan every year to see my in-laws, who are getting on in years. My wife wanted to spend more time back home this year so twist my arm ;-) I am taking a 3 week vacation. Given I work 6 days a week I still take far less vacation than the average American so that helps with my guilt. In any event because of all the productivity lost to the burglary I will have to work on the Project 300 and GMT while I am Taiwan. So barring any Internet access problems everyone should expect progress to continue for most of my trip. I may take the last week off completely but I will do my best to keep the ball moving forward the first 2 weeks I am there.

If anyone has a chance to visit Taiwan its a lovely place. May be not every year and not in July/August lovely but a great place all the same.

Thanks for everyone's patience and for the forumers' help with the questions from those new to Mk II. Thanks go out to White Tuna in particular.


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

No worries, Bill, everyone needs some time off


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

Bill, you're a real gentleman for so calmly putting up with some of the reactions in this thread.


----------



## dwg (Mar 22, 2013)

Yao said:


> That's seems to be true. I swear I am not playing head games though. I really hadn't expected demand for the Nassau to be this strong overall.


Hard to blame you, as the demand seemed pretty strong even back in February.


----------



## JNiel (Jun 11, 2013)

Yao said:


> The automated reply is to let you know the order was received correctly by the system. After that I have to manually schedule and enter the payments. I know its not even to close to what Amazon can do and that is probably the system most people are familiar with. The reality is that level of automation is very expensive for small companies. We are working on a new web store that will make the communication clearer and better but its still a few months off.


I amazed myself by getting my order in and the email receipt back within 20 minutes of receiving the email regarding orders being open, and all from my phone! I very much look forward to my first MK II. As someone who lost all of my watches last year, I also hope I made it in time to be in the first batch! I'm getting really tired of glancing at my phone for the time.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yao said:


> That's seems to be true. I swear I am not playing head games though. I really hadn't expected demand for the Nassau to be this strong overall.


You need to have much more faith in the demand for your product Bill:-! We all do!


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

White Tuna said:


> Hey andygray8, just be patient. There are some threads and posts about this on the forum, and I understand your frustration because I would be anxious as well, and sometimes it takes DAYS to get that. Just be patient. You can search for the other posts if you want and get first hand info. A lot of people do not like the response times, but to me it is just part of the MKII experience. I do not know if I appreciate my Kingston more because I waited so long for it, but I do get a little internal chuckle when someone likes it and says they are going to buy one like it is some off the shelf widget.
> 
> Yes, I am a miserable old fool and I do feel better because I have a watch they can't just go out and buy. :-d
> 
> Also, I do want a Nassau bad and it has taken me a lot of willpower not to throw one on the card.


I am trying to be patient, and will be, but through gritted teeth. Dropping £700 + on a watch and not knowing when it will arrive is a bit of a stretch for me in terms of customer service. It is only the fabled quality of these pieces that is keeping me in the game.

If I could email Bill (or anyone) directly and receive a response within a couple of days, rather than the current +2 weeks via the MKII web portal and no response, I would be a far happier customer.

I am remain hopeful the end product is truly worth it.

But at cost per item, the level of communication is disgraceful IMO.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

andygray8 said:


> *But at cost per item, the level of communication is disgraceful IMO.*


That is your opinion and you are welcome to it. The cost of this watch is really not that high. Have you tried to email Rolex or Omega? Are they chatty?


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

White Tuna said:


> That is your opinion and you are welcome to it. The cost of this watch is really not that high. Have you tried to email Rolex or Omega? Are they chatty?


I am, and working in Retail and Wholesale for +20 years allows me to view the situation from a business perspective. I would be truly interested to know how many customers bail on MKII due to the lack of communication.

If I received the same service from the big boys you mentioned, I would withdraw my custom immediately, as the cost per item is even higher and demands outstanding communication.

Given that MKII is a smaller business, I am applying the benefit of the doubt. I sincerely hope that it is not abused.

I am entitled to my opinion, and these Fora are here for us to give air to them. Let me ask you a question;

If you purchased a Television at the same value (£700+) from an online retailer, paid full upfront using a credit card, received confirmation of the order but then nothing on when you would receive it, would you not feel aggrieved?

As stated, I am applying the benefit of the doubt. As Bill is clearly an active member of the forum, this seems to be the only way to get me disappointment across.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

I ordered my Nassau in the wee hours of June 3rd and still haven't heard anything back. I trust Bill and know he's working hard on making sure we all get our confirmations as soon as possible. I'm also keeping in mind the break-in and the measures Bill and his team are taking to ensure our watches and his business are secure. 

However with this being said andy gray does have a point. If this were any other business I'd have requested a refund by now. 

On another note about demand, the worn and wound piece certainly did something to drum up interest.


----------



## ejj (Jun 7, 2009)

You cannot compare a limited-manufacture watch to a factory commodity like a TV. A similar comparison might be high-end audio, where it is sometimes quite similar to the current situation.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

andygray8 said:


> I am, and working in Retail and Wholesale for +20 years allows me to view the situation from a business perspective. I would be truly interested to know how many customers bail on MKII due to the lack of communication.
> 
> If I received the same service from the big boys you mentioned, I would withdraw my custom immediately, as the cost per item is even higher and demands outstanding communication.
> 
> ...


First I have purchased MANY items online, some costing more than my two MKII's such as shoes, with little to no update beyond the automated responses. I personally tend to prefer little communication except for order confirmation what is needed. I was just speaking to someone yesterday about how some retailers do not forget what I purchased. EXAMPLE: I purchased some Harry Potter thing from Amazon a few years ago as a gift. Now they keep sending me emails about every thing they come up with that is related to that. I really have no interest.

Were you not aware of the wait before you made your purchase?


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

White Tuna said:


> First I have purchased MANY items online, some costing more than my two MKII's such as shoes, with little to no update beyond the automated responses. I personally tend to prefer little communication except for order confirmation what is needed. I was just speaking to someone yesterday about how some retailers do not forget what I purchased. EXAMPLE: I purchased some Harry Potter thing from Amazon a few years ago as a gift. Now they keep sending me emails about every thing they come up with that is related to that. I really have no interest.
> 
> Were you not aware of the wait before you made your purchase?


Mate, you clearly have an issue with me rather than my gripe.

We have not been introduced, so I cannot see where this has come from, unless you are the local troll.

I have stated that I am giving the benefit of the doubt to MKII, but my gripe is legitimate. I do not see why you should continue to harangue me on my opinion
What you like (less communication) and what I like, are clearly different things.

I imagine we are too far away from each other to deal with this like men, so can I suggest we deal with it as adults, and therefore, agree to disagree?

All I am asking for is to know when my purchase will be dispatched. Be that End of June, 14 weeks from purchase or longer. I do not believe that is too much to ask. At no point have I complained about the dispatch time, I have raised the fact that I do not know that time. I have paid for something that may never arrive if you follow that logic to it's conclusion.

Whether you can drop £1400 on a pair of shoes and not care when you receive them is irrelevant and, quite frankly, extremely crass of you to mention.

Rant over, let's do this... don't respond and I will raise more tickets via the portal and say nothing here?


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

andygray8 said:


> I am, and working in Retail and Wholesale for +20 years allows me to view the situation from a business perspective. I would be truly interested to know how many customers bail on MKII due to the lack of communication.
> 
> If I received the same service from the big boys you mentioned, I would withdraw my custom immediately, as the cost per item is even higher and demands outstanding communication.
> 
> ...


What can I say without trying to offend someone that has already put money down on one of our products:

* You asked us questions that were (I thought) clearly answered in the e-mail that went out
* You asked me about the lead time that was clearly stated on the product description page
* I explained the delays in communication to you on FB (e.g. burglary, large volume of orders, etc.) yet you jump in front of everyone else that is patiently or impatiently waiting for a response.
* You essentially insulted us on FB in one of your posts and then kept sending us questions, which I hid from view for your own privacy.
* Then you asked us about our sales policies that are also clearly stated on our site.
* Now you place an order after many people have already ordered and I am updating customers via the home page of our web site as to the status, on FB and here. I am moving through the order confirmations as quickly as I can while meeting my other delivery obligations. And on top of all that you are still being insulting and acting out. Now I am still taking care of you rather than confirming orders and taking care of all the other customers that have been patiently waiting much longer than you have for correspondence or confirmations of orders.

Is this what the next 6 months is going to be like?

I am sorry the Nassau is as popular as it is......but frankly there is no way we can staff up on a moment's notice to handle sales volume that we can't anticipate or that will only come in fits and starts.

So I think you really have to ask yourself...is this watch right for you? If it is your kind of watch your patience will be (hopefully) rewarded by an essentially hand crafted watch made in small batches. If you want it now, something that is made my the 100,000s and instantaneous communication I do not think you find the same value.

We have made and continue to make improvements to our communication. Are we where I would like to be...not yet but frankly I don't see how we could have met your expectations at the price point that we sell at.


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

I have ordered my Nassau last week too. Hopefully, it will be in time for X'mas.


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yao said:


> What can I say without trying to offend someone that has already put money down on one of our products:
> 
> * You asked us questions that were (I thought) clearly answered in the e-mail that went out
> * You asked me about the lead time that was clearly stated on the product description page
> ...


Bill,

i have not used FB for any correspondance with yourself or MKII. So I find those comments confusing and extremely concerning.

This is a watch i want to buy, clearly. I have purchased one. I have read nothing but the utmost praise for your product and desire to own one. I guess I have high customer service expectations. You state above that you have contacted me on FB, I am confused, as I have no messages from you on FB. Perhaps we should take this offline, when you have the time?

I now have a dispatch time of 6 months from your post above. So I reckon that puts a Nassau on my wrist in January 2014. Thank you for the information. I will now disappear and patiently wait for the watch.

i don't think further explanation of why i was irate will help anyone, so I'll just sign off.

I will state for the record though, I am very sure I did not use FB to contact, comment on or insult anyone at or involved in MKII. Those statements are inaccurate. I have only used the Service Portal on MKII's website and finally this forum out of desperation.

With regards
Andy


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Chill out Andy this is nothing new :-s Are you familiar with Bill's Kingston? I waited 2 years others maybe longer.



_*Good things come to those that wait!*_


----------



## VintageDiver (Jun 25, 2012)

andygray8 said:


> Bill,
> 
> i have not used FB for any correspondance with yourself or MKII. So I find those comments confusing and extremely concerning.
> 
> ...


With all due respect Andy, Bill provides all info upfront and is completely transparent. MK2 is an independent watch company where Bill is involved with every watch that goes out the door. The wait can be a while sometimes, but many are more than happy to wait to get their own MK2, myself included.

Enjoy the ride and you'll be rewarded. At the end, you be wearing a fantastically crafted timepiece.

Cheers


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Allow me to add to what Bill just wrote:


Yao said:


> .... I think you really have to ask yourself...is this watch right for you? ....


People also need to ask the question whether they have the stomach for the "process" and the long wait. I have answered that question for me:


Quad10 - paid and waited 14 months
Kingston - paid and waited 27 months
Nassau - paid and waited 6 weeks
Project 300 - paid deposit 39 months ago
Project GMT - paid deposit 17 months ago
I am a patient man and I get all the information I need right here. When there are new developments, milestones have been reached, design elements completed, needing feedback, etc., we all can read it right here in posts from the man himself. Other than that, I much rather see Bill not posting, knowing that he is working on watches ;-)

I realize this is not for everyone and if it isn't, keep an eye out on the sales corner, eBay and other popular selling places. MKII watches do show up every now and then.

RonB


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd just add, Bill's experience is nothing unusual in the world of small watch manufacturing. Currently I'm waiting on a Dornbluth - 9 month wait and a Stowa - 14 week wait. Yes it can be a bit frustrating as today's customer's are used to instant gratification on their purchases, however I know that the two watches I eventually receive will be top quality and unique in a society awash with fashion and brand name's. 

I'm also considering adding a Nassau to compliment my Kingston, despite knowing that there will be a 26 week wait, however I also know if the Nassau is as good as the Kingston in terms of quality for the price point, then that wait will have been well rewarded.


----------



## TxBassTech (Jun 3, 2013)

I received an email with the info on how to log on to the customer service portal and my estimated delivery date (October). I' m happy with the communication that has been provided by MK II at this point. I have ordered custom knives before so I am familiar with long waits for something that is hand crafted by a single individual. I get the feeling that some people who get a little impatient have never had to work with their hands to make something at a high level of detail like a watch or a custom knife. In my job I have to make custom cables for guitar players. Sometimes they don't understand how long it takes to build these cables that make their guitar rig function so well and be durable enough to handle the rigors of the road. Sometimes I ask them to "help" me so they can see what I do.
i watched some of the videos that Bill posted on his website, I have much respect for what he does!


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm waiting for the Date/3-6-9 Nassau. Holy smokes it looks amazing. Oh, and a Key West. Most definitely a Key West. And a Vantage. I think that about covers it.

Blue skies y'all!
-only jake


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Allow me to add to what Bill just wrote:
> 
> People also need to ask the question whether they have the stomach for the "process" and the long wait. I have answered that question for me:
> 
> ...


|> Well Said RonB. Roger That!! :-!

:think: Has it really been that long since we started on the Project 300?? - I guess it has. I look at my MKII watches (I have several) b-) and for the Kingstons I probably paid double what the original owners paid, but I am happy to have them. I waited very patiently for the GMT sapphire-bezel Paradive to become available, and then jumped when they were. No regrets here. For me, Bill's and MKII's watches are well worth the wait, and well worth the price.

You know, I read and read and read before I put my money down on Project 300 and Project GMT - It is called.... *Research*. No surprises here - just went back and read through the development of the Kingston. Got educated -took that responsibility myself- No surprises :think:

Perhaps the notion of a superbly and individually-crafted fine piece of machinery (and Art!) is an anachronism in this age of I-want-it-now plastic-fantastic-gadgets, and for some people, who haven't yet had the *experience* of waiting for something truly worthwhile, a beautiful object borne of a vision in the mind of one craftsman, then brought to reality through perseverance, patience and hard work....maybe that notion is too overwhelming for one who cannot understand or appreciate all that goes into it, so he can have his thing..... :think:

I agree with Bill. This experience isn't for everyone. We have heard from those who whine and complain, gripe about this or that perceived wrong, than they drop out. :-s _(Some of them come back later -- I wonder why?) _;-)

-My Best to All- -Have a Great Day today- |>|>

(Thanks for putting up with the insomniac ramblings of another old guy.)


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

andygray8 said:


> Mate, you clearly have an issue with me rather than my gripe.
> 
> We have not been introduced, so I cannot see where this has come from, unless you are the local troll.
> 
> ...


I guess the anonymity of Internet cuts both ways. I was dealing with another "Andy" on FB that is also from you neck of the woods. Sorry if I assumed too quickly you were one and the same.

What can I say that I haven't said before.....

*Communication at this point is not ideal given the burglary on the tails of my trip to Switzerland. After the burglary I spent several weeks time researching and installing "improvements" to our location to hopefully dissuade anyone from trying the same again. I don't expect you to know that but I would have hoped you might have seen threads and posts about it....this is the problem with having so many ......s for information....even though its everywhere its not readily seen either.

* In addition the other online experiences you mention as far as having order confirmations, accounting systems, delivery scheduling tied together and talking together is at present only available to those with lots of money to throw at their web sites. We spend most of our money on the components we use for our timepieces. Having said that we are developing a new web site that I hope will offer more of the seamless communication that most of us have come to take for granted because of sites like Amazon. We won't be able to tie in our logistics into the new site but it should be an improvement all around in many other respects.

* As others have noted.....the quality of our communication ebbs and flows with the workload. To make it as "regular" as you see from bigger retailers would mean having a lot of staff sitting around doing nothing for weeks or months at a time. What makes us different from others is that we want to take the time to get it as perfect as we can rather than just having something that is "good" enough to sell in order meet quarterly or annual sales figures. There are plenty of companies out there able to offer you something right now but too few in my opinion that offer something to be valued. I have found the hard way that there is no ready made blueprint to produce a product our way and at an affordable price so I am sorry if you are very upset by the fact that we haven't quite figured everything out yet.

* While I am glad that most of customers are willing to suffer and put up with the "quality" of communication I do very much realize that it is not satisfactory. Toward this end we continue to invest in technologies as they become available to make communication better, and adjust our business model in order to make the experience better. I know you aren't happy with the way things are now but as others have noted the current state of things is actually better than it was before and I promise it will continue to improve. Unfortunately these kinds of improvements are never happening fast enough.

Again thanks for everyone's responses and support. Please be certain that we don't take your support for granted and are, even now (my wife's actually doing this), doing everything we can to create a new site that will be more worthy of your support of our work. The new site won't get us to the level of communication that I aspire to but it will hopefully prove to be a significant move in the right direction.


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

i just ordered my first nassau.. hopefully will be here b4 xmas.. maybe aug-sept? **asking too much i think..


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

surfers said:


> I have ordered my Nassau last week too. Hopefully, it will be in time for X'mas.


I ordered on June 3rd and have received a early December delivery date. So, you're likely looking at 2014.


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

stndrdtime said:


> I ordered on June 3rd and have received a early December delivery date. So, you're likely looking at 2014.


damn.. 2014 i wont be in Australia anymore.. i might need to refund this and find someone willing to sell..


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

stndrdtime said:


> I ordered on June 3rd and have received a early December delivery date. So, you're likely looking at 2014.


I'm still hoping to get a 26 week waiting time.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

26 weeks does put you into 2014...


surfers said:


> I'm still hoping to get a 26 week waiting time.


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

Darwin said:


> 26 weeks does put you into 2014...


I ordered in mid Jun. 26 week will be Dec 9 week. Anyway, hopefully I can still get it before Xmas. If not, I'm perfectly fine as well. Just too excited to get my first MKII.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I ordered and paid in full on 14th June , have had no confirmation email yet but not worried as I know about holiday etc. It was clear when I ordered there would be a pretty long wait so I'm cool with that , really hope I will get it before Christmas though .


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

Dino7 said:


> I ordered and paid in full on 14th June , have had no confirmation email yet but not worried as I know about holiday etc. It was clear when I ordered there would be a pretty long wait so I'm cool with that , really hope I will get it before Christmas though .


I have just received my delivery date on Jan 25, 2014.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

surfers said:


> I have just received my delivery date on Jan 25, 2014.


Wow...

That's rough.


----------



## surfers (Jul 31, 2011)

Plat0 said:


> Wow...
> 
> That's rough.


It's okay as I've waited longer for my other pre-ordered watches.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

surfers said:


> I have just received my delivery date on Jan 25, 2014.


Same here , 25th Jan 2014 is my expected delivery date , was hoping for earlier but I'm sure it will be worth waiting for !


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

surfers said:


> It's okay as I've waited longer for my other pre-ordered watches.


I am more than sure it will be worth the wait... it's just that this only clarifies to me that I won't be able to grab a 3-6-9 Nassau before the year ends as I'm sure the wait time will match or surpass the current incarnation.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Was wondering if any of the early orderers got that small batch of Nassaus that were slated to go out at the end of June.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

digivandig said:


> Was wondering if any of the early orderers got that small batch of Nassaus that were slated to go out at the end of June.


Closest one that I could find from an expired sales post. From experience, I think Bill post-dated the warranty card by several days to account for package delivery time. This one was probably sent out near the end of June.


----------



## JRLambertus (Sep 9, 2011)

Well ... decided to pull the trigger ... after owning another sub homage and falling in love with the Nassau, decided to sell it and buy a MKII .. just made my order and payed so... now the waiting starts.. i know i'm going to love it


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

JRLambertus said:


> Well ... decided to pull the trigger ... after owning another sub homage and falling in love with the Nassau, decided to sell it and buy a MKII .. just made my order and payed so... now the waiting starts.. i know i'm going to love it


You will love it. Trust me. ;-)


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

watcholic said:


> Closest one that I could find from an expired sales post. From experience, I think Bill post-dated the warranty card by several days to account for package delivery time. This one was probably sent out near the end of June.
> 
> View attachment 1180332


Glad to know that the June/July watches went out. Means that I'm a little closer to getting mine.


----------



## nikrem (Jul 29, 2013)

Ordered my first MK II (Nassau) around the end of July. I was hoping the 26 week lead time would be reduced a bit once Bill got back from vacation but that doesn't look to be case from other people's confirmed delivery dates. Considering that this will be the first watch that I have worn for close to 20 years I am super excited. It took me quite a long time to work out what I was really after but after discovering MK II, the decision became very easy!!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

nikrem said:


> Ordered my first MK II (Nassau) around the end of July. I was hoping the 26 week lead time would be reduced a bit once Bill got back from vacation but that doesn't look to be case from other people's confirmed delivery dates. Considering that this will be the first watch that I have worn for close to 20 years I am super excited. It took me quite a long time to work out what I was really after but after discovering MK II, the decision became very easy!!!


Congratulations! The Nassau is such a high-quality good-looking piece, you are gonna love it.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

JRLambertus said:


> ... now the waiting starts.. i know i'm going to love it


Now that is a refreshing post .... most people whine and complain about the wait. I myself am neutral about it , but you are the first one actually loving it. Well, you're in for a ride and you'll get your fair share :-d

Sorry, couldn't resist. More serious now: congrats on your purchase and I know that you're going to love the Nassau - it is a great watch indeed. Well worth the wait and its price.

RonB


----------



## nikrem (Jul 29, 2013)

Even though I have a long wait ahead of me I think it just adds to the appeal of the end product and also speaks to quality workmanship that is involved. During the wait I will need to keep my composure intact but I'll be a kid in a candy store when it arrives though!!!


----------



## JRLambertus (Sep 9, 2011)

What can I say.. jejejejejeje ... i know what's ahead of me now.. but all i can do is wait .. good things come to those how wait.. jejejeje


----------



## nikrem (Jul 29, 2013)

Just received my estimated shipping date from Bill - 22nd Feb 2014. I ordered at the end of July.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Not only is this my first post here, but I ordered the Nassau last week which will be my first MKII watch! I'm of course very excited, but patiently awaiting it's arrival. Based off others who ordered before me since the reopening, I'm guessing ETA would be 1st qtr of 2014. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to be able to wear it tomorrow, but the wait will make it even more special once it arrives. Thanks to everyone here who's shared their knowledge, reviews & love for the MKII watches. It was big part in my decision to go ahead & acquire one! :-!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

How are people ordering the Nassau? I can't see it listed on the MKII web site


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> How are people ordering the Nassau? I can't see it listed on the MKII web site


Nassau, non-date Nassau, non-date, red triangle bezel insert on bracelet Detail Page


----------

